# Looking for Expats in Queretaro, Mexico



## VEMEM (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi there,

I'd like to begin an expat group in Queretaro, Mexico; to meet new people and exchange information and experiences and helping to cope with living in Mexico, you know, all the cultural and traditions that are sometimes a little bit hard to understand.

I am Mexican, but I have lived in countries like the U.S., U.K. and Argentina, and miss the cultural exchange of expats. Hope to be contacted by anyone out there 

The goal is to make an active expats club in Queretaro. Thanks.


----------



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey, I'll be moving to Queretaro in December. Let's grab a drink


----------



## VEMEM (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,
Sure, we can grab a drink at any time. Let me know when you get to Queretaro.


----------



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Will do!


----------

